# Thoughts on the Grizzly G0555LX vs the G0555 bandsaw?



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I think I'm going to be getting one of the G0555 series bandsaws. This will be my first bandsaw and I'm not terribly familiar with the things. Before I actually buy the thing I have some questions I was hoping I could pose to you fine folks.

First, I'm looking at the specs on the G0555LX (Deluxe bandsaw) and the G0555 (ultimate bandsaw). They look to be nearly identical but the LX version looks like it has somewhat better specs (cast iron wheels vs aluminum). However, the LX is about 30 bucks cheaper. So I'm puzzled. Which is the better machine? I'm leaning towards the LX version.

Secondly, have people that have gotten this Grizzly saw been reasonably content with it? Are there any issues I should be aware of? Tweaks, tricks, etc?

Thirdly, can anyone point me to some websites(s) that have good primers on bandsaws? Or books? I'm going to need to learn the basics of how these things work. If for no other reason than so I don't cut my fingers off.

I apologize for throwing out so many questions in one post. Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

I believe the price difference is because of a sale price of the G0555LANV. This is their anniversary edition. It is the same model as the G0555LX except the paint scheme. I own the G0555P (polar bear series) and has been a work horse. No issues what so ever. I think the family of G0555 bandsaws all rate very well.

There is a forum going around with members giving out 10% coupon codes. Send one of them a PM if you didn't receive the email from Grizzly….

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/58903#first-new


----------



## Ingjr (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a G0555 I've had for about 5yrs. Nothing but good things to say about it. I don't think you could go wrong with either saw.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have the 0555LX, and am nothing but pleased with it. The cast iron wheels seem to give me more sawing inertia.
Get good blades.
Bill


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

It turns out I may not be able to get this thing after all. I think the IRS overpaid on my tax refund. But if anyone has a 10% off coupon I would be grateful to take it off their hands.

Is there a particular brand and/or style of blade that is well thought of?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Purrmaster, I highly recommend Mark Dujinski's Bandsaw Book as a great reference. For blades, it depends on what you want to do: resaw vs tight curves. Get the Book!


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I've got the table saw for straight cuts. I want the bandsaw primarily for curves and other cuts the table saw can't do. I was also thinking it might work well for cutting tenons.


----------

